# Der Froschtrööt.



## Riesenangler (26. März 2014)

Hallo. Ich bin ja begeisterter Fan von Topwaterfröschen und ich schmiere das auch jedem bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten unter die Nase. Wer ist hier noch so ein begeisterter Angler von Fröschen aller Art. Wer fischt mit welchen Modellen. Das können Frösche sein, die an irgendwelchen Spinner angebaut sind, oder auch Tauchfrösche oder eben Topwaters. Spitz und auch Poppervarianten. Hier ist alles Willkommen. Ich habe mit den Modellen von Doiyo angefangen, gehe aber immer mehr zu den von Spro über. Dazu habe ich mir im Winter, eine doch schon ganz gute Auswahl von anderen Herstellern und Modellen zu gelegt. Ich bin aber auch auf eure Frösche neugierig und vor allem auf die Exoten.
Also wer entpuppt sich hier als der FROSCHKÖNIG.:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Keines ist hübscher als das Dahlberg Fröschl :k

Wobei ich auch mit billigsten Froschimitationen tolle Bisse gekriegt habe.


----------



## SnakeEater (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Gut teuer das Ding...


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich mag die Spro-Frösche und die Sizmic Toads (da will ich mir auch noch die Magnum-Version ziehen). Der Dahlberg ist mir zu teuer und deucht mir aufgrund der dünnen Beinchen zu empfindlich.

Frösche ohne Popper-Funktion find ich besser - denn ein echter Frosch macht ja auch keinen Höllenlärm. Da find ich zur möglichst realistischen Imitation einen Silent-Köder besser.

Für fiese Wucherspots gibts IMO nix Besseres als Frösche - landen immer auf dem Bauch und sind nahezu hängerfrei.

Die kann man auch super auf ne Uferkante werfen und von dort initial runterzupfen, ohne hängenzubleiben.

Und dort einsetzen, wo sogar Spinnerbaits, Krautblinker, Skirted Jigs etc. nur noch feststecken bzw. Gemüse einsammeln.

Zudem funktionieren sie bei Bedarf in allerflachstem Wasser, wo man schwimmende Versionen auch super mal ne Weile dümpeln lassen und mit Mini-Zupfern versehen kann.

Eignen sich also auch für Ultra-SloMo-Angelstile. Und produzieren sehr spannende Bisse. Ist vor allem im Flachwasser echtes "Belauern" der Fische - da sollte man dann selbst auch nicht zu sehr rumlärmen und dazu hoch konzentriert sein. Aber genau das macht einen Höllenspaß.

Je nach Wucher-Intensität der Stelle ist dann natürlich entsprechend derbes Gerät gefragt - denn da ist quasi null Platz zum Drillen - also gilt "Anschlag und raus damit". Kescher mit langem Stiel ist da auch sehr sinnvoll, weil evtl. noch 4 kg Kraut mit am Fisch hängen.

Doch genau dies sind die Stellen, an die sich andere Angler oft nur vergleichsweise selten herantrauen. Kann daher vor allem an extrem überfischten Gewässern ein großer Vorteil sein.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Den Dahlbergfrosch habe ich ein Jahr lang intensivst getestet und ihn dann gefeuert. Der hat mir die Hechte eher weggescheucht als zu bissen verleitet. Aber stimmt, er sieht richtig geil aus.


----------



## joedreck (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Cooler Thread!

Ich hab mir neulich auch einen Frosch gekauft und freu mich schon drauf mal einen zu testen. Vor allem weil man damit echt im Kraut fischen kann. Ich hab einen Topwater. Welches Modell weiss ich nun gerade leider nicht. Hoffe aber ich hab n guten Biss nach der Schonzeit :vik:


----------



## Deep Down (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Den Dahlbergfrosch habe ich ein Jahr lang intensist getestet und ihn dann gefeuert.  Der hat mir die Hechte eher weggescheucht als zu bissen verleitet. Aber stimmt, er sieht richtig geil aus.



Ich habe genau die gleiche Erfahrung mit dem Ding gemacht!


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Konnte den Dahlberg leider noch nicht einsetzen und Erfahrungen machen, Optik & Lauf find ich jedoch genial. Mal schauen...

Aber selbst so ein einfaches Modell wie der Kogha-Frosch
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...se-froesche/kogha-froglure/detail.jsf?reset=0
hat mit spektakuläre Bisse beschert; mitten durch/über Seerosenfelder gefurcht.
Leider is'er mit letztes Jahr abgerissen, muss unbedingt Ersatz besorgen. Hatte ihn auch neu bestellt, aber da kam ein anderes & kleineres Modell. Askari halt, kennt man ja.


----------



## Rheinjigger (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich habe einen Gummi Frosch Zum jiggen aber leider noch nichts mit gefangen. Bin auch ein Fan von "Exoten". Fische auch ab und zu mit Krebswobblern, glaube Crazy Crawler heißt der. Der kann bisher aber auch nur 1 Biss verzeichnen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Kürzt Ihr die Beine bei "Fusselfröschen" (z. B. den Spro) mit der Schere?

Ich hab die bislang immer auf Originallänge gelassen, "froschbeint" für meinen Geschmack am besten.

Denn wenn man sich die Schwimmbewegung eines echten Frosches so anschaut, ist da ja ne Kombi aus Beugen und Strecken.

Je länger die "Fusseln", desto realistischer wirkt das meiner Meinung nach - unter Zug gehen die Dinger in die Länge, beim Nachlassen ziehen sie sich sozusagen zusammen.

Da macht es Sinn, das Zupfen mal in Sichtweite zu testen - so lässt sich feststellen, bei welcher Zupfstärke oder sonstigen Rutenbewegungen die "Kniebeugen" am echtesten kommen (zu schnelle Führung macht daher bei Fusselfröschen nur wenig Sinn, da die Fusseln dann lediglich ganz gerade gestreckt hinterhergezogen werden - nicht gerade natürlich).

Wenn die Fusseln zu kurz sind, könnte dies daher kreuzödes "Rumstummeln" ohne großen Authentizitätsgrad bewirken. Hab darum bislang auf Beschnippeln verzichtet.

Der Sizmic Toad ist aufgrund seiner recht festen Gummi-Hammerbeinchen eine andere Nummer - der braucht schon einen gewissen Zug und ein gewisses Tempo, weil er konstruktionsbedingt nicht großartig "kniebeugt".

Zum Strecke machen ist der daher IMO besser als so ein stationärer Fussler - man kann ihn einfach schneller und linearer benutzen. Quasi als eine Art Zweifortsatz-Gummi-Heckcrawler auf Streckenpflüg-Mission. Der "surft" dann quasi mit gewissem Kielwasser-Radau.

Der lässt sich bei Bedarf auch grundnah mitm Bleikopf fischen - ist dann eine Art flacher, breiter Doppelschwanz-Twister mit Mini-Schaufelschwanz-Ausläufern.

Die Stärke von Fröschen allgemein sehe ich aber ganz klar beim relativ langsam praktizierten Topwater-Einsatz in Krautbereichen sowie im (extremen) Flachwasser.

Ein echter Frosch wird sich wohl auch kaum 80 m weit draußen überm bzw. mitten im Freiwasser tummeln.

Ach ja: Meine Frösche sind größtenteils so dunkel wie möglich zwecks Kontrast zum Himmel von unten. Im Idealfall schwarz (auch am Bauch!), Mixe aus Dunkelbraun und -grün etc. gehen aber auch.

Da kommts IMO am meisten auf eine möglichst scharf umrissene Silhouette von unten an - ist für den Fisch besser erkennbar und erleichtert ihm daher das Zielen. Somit macht in diesem Falle die gezielte Umkehrung des Natürlichen (= zumindest unten dunkel und nicht hell) größeren Sinn.

Die eigentliche Farbe ist daher IMO völlig zweitrangig, solange sie vor allem im Bauchbereich dunkel genug ist. Der Fisch kann sich ja schließlich nur sehr schlecht die Farbe eines Topwater-Köder von OBEN angucken.

Also IMO am besten die Führung/Bewegung so natürlich wie möglich, aber die Kontrastverhältnisse dabei "unnatürlich" rumdrehen.


----------



## eichhornkater (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

hallo zusammen
ich habe mich auch ein wenig in frösche verliebt, allerdings habe ich bei meinen modellen angst das mir der erstbeste halbstarke in das ding ein loch reist und dann wird das ding abtauchen. sind eure frösche auch so dünnwandige plastikteile oder gibts da auch dauerhaftig haltbare dinger?


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich fische gerne den Dahlberg und habe schon viele gute Fische damit gefangen. Ich halte ihn für besser als die reinen Gummidinger da der Anhieb besser durch kommt. Wenn man im Ausland kauft ist er auch nicht mehr so teuer #h
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/River2Sea_Larry_Dahlberg_Diver_Frog_50/descpage-LDDF50.html


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@ Pirsch Hirsch. Also ich kürze und schnippele da nix. Raus aus der Verpackung und los geht's.
@ Eichhornkater. Da gibt es scheinbar bedeutende Unterschiede in der Materialbeschaffenheit. Zum Beispiel die von Doiyo. Die sind noch einigermaßen Preiswert, aber dafür gehen sie auch sehr schnell Kaputt. Ein Loch ist eh drin wenn der erste Hecht zufasst. Nimmst du aber die von Spro, die sehen von der Form her total gleich aus mit denen von Doiyo, aber hier habe ich beobachtet und ich habe davon mittlerweile so einige, das die Hechtattacken viel besser wegstecken. Da kann auch mal der Meterhecht drauf rum kauen, die sind nicht sofort Kaputt, dafür aber ziemlich teuer. Die Spros bestell ich mir nur noch ausschließlich in den USA. Weil es die da schon ab 6,50 Dollar gibt. Mann muss aber dabei unbedingt auf die Versandkosten achten. Von den Dahlberg Bulleyes halte ich überhaupt nichts. Die sind zwar Günstig, laufen und Arbeiten aber sehr schlecht. Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein vierer Set aus Hongkong kommen lassen. Hat mir mit versandt , glaube ich 12 Euro gekostet. Mal sehen was die so taugen. Auch von den Fröschen von Jackson lasse ich in Zukunft die Finger, nicht eine Attacke. Ich habe mir bei Moritz in Nauen auch zwei Frösche der mir bis dahin völlig unbekannten Marke Kahara gekauft, bei denen sind richtig echt aussehende Beinchen dran, die dann beim Einzupfen nach hinten schlagen. Hat denn schon jemand die neuen Von Quantum in den Händen gehabt? Laut den Bildern die ich gesehen habe , machen die einen sehr guten Eindruck, Farbgebung ist fast mit unseren einheimischen Fröschen identisch und auch die haben solche Beinchen dran. Morgen werde ich mal meine Froschsammlung auf Foto bannen und hier einstellen.
 Ach so. Kennt jemand den Capitan Ken Dauberts  Frog???, und wenn ja kann er mir was darüber berichten?


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ahhh, also noch ein "Originallängenverwender! 

Beim Schwimmfrosch-Angeln find ich es vor allem im Flachwasser auch wichtig, nach dem Einwurf erstmal zu warten, bis die Wellen ganz verschwunden sind.

Und auch danach noch ruhig ne weitere Minute warten, bevor das Zupfen beginnt.

Alternativ auf die Uferkante, Seerosenblätter etc. werfen, kurz anzupfen (so dass der Frosch möglichst dicht vom Draufwerf-Untergrund sanft ins Wasser fällt bzw. rutscht) und dann auch erstmal NICHTS machen.

Dann lass ich den Frosch auch gerne das Nachbar-Hindernis (z. B. die Seerosenblätter jenseits der Lücke) ansteuern und zieh ihn da wieder drauf. Dann ebenso wieder runter, wieder warten.

Da können je nach Stelle schon mal 5 oder noch mehr Minuten ins Land ziehen, bis das Ding wieder bei einem ist.

Finde ich extrem spannend, so zu angeln. Und kreativ ist es obendrein, da man sehr viele Experimente mit Drauf- und Runterhüpfen, leicht auf der Stelle drehen usw. machen kann. Und das bei sehr niedriger Hängergefahr.

Hilft einem auch in Bezug auf ganz andere Köder ungemein, das allgemeine Köderführungs-Potential der verwendeten Rute-Rolle-Schnurcombo auszutesten.

Gerade die Bewegungen im Minimalbereich sind sehr interessant - da stellt man z. B. fest, dass man oft viel zu grobmotorisch oder hektisch rumfuchtelt etc.

Will sagen: Es hilft dabei, zu lernen, die Zupf-/Einhol-/Whatever-Energie irgendwann stufenlos situationsbedingt dosieren zu können (von ganz sanft bis extrem heftig).

Ist so ähnlich wie beim Werfen: Da reicht das Spektrum ja auch von sanft schlenzen bis brachial feuern. Und das auch noch möglichst zielsicher. Das geht auch nur über Übung und diverse Fehlschüsse.

Find ich daher sehr nützlich, um die Kontrolle über das eigene Gerät allgemein detailliert auszubauen und irgendwann mal möglichst stufenlos steuern zu können.

Das ist natürlich ein Fernziel und geht buchstäblich stückweise vor sich. Je nach Übungsmöglichkeiten bzw. Zeit dafür dauert das eben. 

Ich bin da längst nicht so weit, wie ich gern sein würde - dazu komm ich einfach viel zu wenig ans Wasser.

Aber das zwischenzeitliche Arbeiten daran kann man mit Fröschen auf sehr kurzweilige Weise umsetzen, finde ich. 

Und man merkt relativ schnell, dass man dann auch mit anderen Ködern irgendwie wenigstens etwas sensibler angelt (selbst wenn man das noch nicht für sich perfektioniert hat).

IMO ein sehr angenehmer Nebeneffekt. Und es macht viel Spaß, das stückweise Verbessern für sich selbst feststellen zu können. Denn dann geht was voran - zwar in Zeitlupe, aber voran. Und darauf kommts an.

Somit für mich eine angenehme und spannende Form von "Arbeit" in der Freizeit.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ja das ist schon was Geiles wenn man den unter einem vom Biber fast versenkten baum nur mal kurz anlupft , noch nicht mal einholt und schon schießt ein Hecht in voller Länge mit dem Teil aus dem Wasser. Bei den ersten paar mal ist mir jedes mal fast das Herz stehen geblieben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Yessssss. Für mich gibts nichts Goileres als live erlebte Topwater-Bisse, das geht einfach unglaublich ab und wird nie langweilig.

Von kaum spritzendem Eingurgeln bis Raketen-Vollsalto kann da alles dabei sein.

Auch das relativ hängerfreie Angeln finde ich angenehm - da ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn ein Wurf mal nicht so gelingt (sofern man nicht voll in 5 m Höhe in nen Baum reinfeuert, natürlich).


----------



## olli81 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich hab auch mal einen von den dahlberg Fröschen.  Hab ihn auf ner messe gesehen wo der vorgeführt würde.  Fand die schwimmaktion super und hab ihn daher mal mitgenommen. 

Ein Urteil werde ich mir ab mai machen


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

So wie versprochen hier meine Frösche und auch noch drei Andere die nun eben mal keine Frösche sind.
Das erste Bildzeigt meine gesamte Froschsammlung.


Das Zweite Bild sind die von Spro.


Das dritte Bild sind die Doiyos, welche es inzwischen auch mit einem Einzelhaken und einem Spinnerblatt hinten dran gibt.


Bild vier zeigt zwei Frösche der Marke Kahara, oder so ähnlich. Die sind neu und ich kann dazu leider noch nichts sagen.


Das fünfte Bild, zeigt noch drei andere Köder, den Dahlberg Clacking Crayfish, die Balzer Horror Maus( leider schon ohne Schwanz) und die Koppers Live Target Mouse.
Dazu kommt noch ein Viererset aus Hongkong.Das sind derzeit meine Favoriten, bis auf den Krebs, wenn es an der Oberfläche auf Hechte geht.


----------



## sonstwer (27. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hi!

Ich habe nur zwei billigfrösche aus nem Lidl-Sortiment (oder war es Penny?), die leider noch nie was gefangen haben. Die anderen GuFis (aus dem Sortiment) haben als No-Action aber schon gute Dienste geleistet. 

Ich habe aber eine Maus aus Einzelanfertigung, Holz, zwei Zwillingshaken, grauer Flohreffekt-Lack (oder mit Flohr bestäubt, wie im Modellbau), die mir als Topwater-Köder schon zwei Hechte gebracht hat.

Allerdings muss ich immer erst fragen, ob ich die Maus benutzen darf, denn die gehört eigentlich meiner Frau.
Hat sie als Dreingabe zu ihrer ersten Angelrute geschenkt bekommen.

Hersteller ist mir unbekannt.

LG,
frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hat schonmal jemand den Balzer Killer Frog getestet?

Der ist z. B. im Vergleich zu den Spros preislich recht attraktiv... aber: taucht der was - oder taucht der nur (nach dem ersten Treffer)?

Die "Horror-Maus" von Balzer ziehe ich mir glaube ich auch noch irgendwann. 

Einfach, weil sie spaßig heißt, nicht viel kostet und irgendwie goil trashig wirkt.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Der Balzer Killerfrog hat mich nicht überzeugt. Aber die Horrormaus dafür um so mehr.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@Riesenangler: In einem anderen Thema hattest du dich aber sehr stark für den Killerfrog von Balzer ausgesprochen. Was hat diese Meinungsänderung bewirkt?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256881&highlight=Balzer+Killerfrog&page=9


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Moin moin
ein kleiner Spaß.:m


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16MOu3MyD8g




mfg
euer nobbi


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Was das Angeln mit Fröschen angeht, haben sich bei mir über die Jahre schon viele Erfahrungen und interessante Fänge entwickelt.
Was die Fänge angeht war die erste Überraschuing auf einen 6" Toad einen gerade mal 30er Barsch, der war halt mal etwas übermütig. Und zweite große Überraschung war in einem langsamen Flussteil ein langsam geführter Frosch, den ein guter Rapfen sehr interessant  fand.

was dir Frösche angeht, ist der Dahlberg Diver Frog schon nicht schlecht, vor allem weil er sich sehr realistisch bewegt, aber mittlerweile nicht mehr so meines. Was ich viele Jahre gerne gefischt habe ist der Berkley Frenzy Pop Frog. Ein absoluter Radau Frosch, der aber durch seine Beine eine sehr interessant Aktion bildet. Den es aber heute kaum noch gibt und wenn dann eher zu utopischen Preisen.

Meine Momentanen Lieblingen sind als Soft Body Frog, der Strike King Rage Tail Toad und der Sizmich Pop´n´Toad, zwei Frösche mit einer sehr unterschiedlichen Aktion. 
Was die Hollow Body´s angeht kommen bei mir der Spro Bronzey Frog und der Stike Kinge Sexy frog. Beider sehr typische Hollow Bodys.

was das Kürzen der Beine bei den Hollow Body Frogs angeht, hängt es bei mir sehr vom Gewässer ab. In manchen Gewässern gibt es bei Originallänge einfach zu viele Fehlbisse und dann werden sie einfach gekürzt. Die Fische interessiert es eher selten.

Hat in dem Zusammenhang schon einmal jemand den Spro Bronzey Shad ausprobiert?


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@ Karpfenchamp. Ja deine Beobachtung stimmt. Ich hatte mir als erstes den Killerfrog geholt und war ganz erstaunt das darauf was biss. Dadurch bin ich ja erst auf die Frösche angefixt worden. Zuerst ging es ja auch ganz gut los, um dann stark nachzulassen. Nicht falsch verstehen. Der Killerfrog fängt noch immer seine Fische, ist aber im Vergleich mit anderen Modellen doch eher Unterlegen. Wurfweite und Aufmachung können nicht mit anderen, vor allen den Spros, nicht mithalten. Ich hab ihn noch, weiß aber nicht mehr wo, der findet sich bestimmt wieder an. Aber ich werde ihn wohl in dieser Saison außer Dienst stellen. Vom Preis her gesehen ist er Unschlagbar und bestimmt als Ergänzung für den Angler der nur gelegentlich mit Fröschen angelt Interessant. Vielleicht war aber auch meine Aussage weiter oben mal wieder etwas Überzogen oder schlecht Formuliert. Ich sage jetzt einfach mal , ich nehme ihn nicht mehr so gerne und schon gar nicht mehr wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einen Sprofrosch habe und eben den Killerfrog, weil andere einfach mal besser sind. Fish on.


----------



## mLe (28. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hi Leute,

ich will dann nochmal die Koppers Frösche mit ins Thema bringen.
Habe mir für diese Saison auch die kleinen 4.5cm zugelegt.
Hoffe damit auch den ein oder anderen Barsch zu überlisten.

Ansonsten fische ich auch die Spro Frösche. Sind Preis/Leistung gesehen die besten meiner Meinung nach.
MFG


----------



## Riesenangler (28. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ja ich finde auch das die Spros die zu zeit besten Frösche am Markt sind. Was das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis angeht, stimme ich dir zu, wenn man die sich im Ausland, bei mir sind es die Staaten, kauft. Da gibt es die im Angebot schon manchmal ab 6-7 Dollar. Selbst wenn man den Versand und die mit unter doch recht lange Wartezeit mit einrechnet, lohnt sich das noch.
Die Koppers werde ich mir demnächst mal Bestellen, mal sehen ob die was taugen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hier noch 2 Kermits:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XtU1-B2U_s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmQZ3fdkO8U


----------



## Riesenangler (29. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Die sind beide recht lustig. Den Ken Daubert Frosch hatte ich auch schon mal bei Ebay aufgespürt, ihn aber dann leider wieder aus meiner liste gestrichen.
Der E-Frosch ist auch recht interessant, ich werde mich mal auf die Suche nach dem Begeben und wenn ich ihn dann finde, dann auch zugleich bestellen.


----------



## Ichamel (29. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ja ich finde auch das die Spros die zu zeit besten Frösche am Markt sind.



Ich hab mit den Fröschen große Probleme, vielleicht könnt ihr helfen.
Hab mir nen SPRO Bronzeye Popper für den Schwedenurlaub mitgenommen und immer ins Schilf gepfeffert, wen ich nen Hecht rauben sah.
Das funktionierte auch super. 6 Hechte haben den Frosch attakiert, manche sogar zwei mal einer drei mal! Aber ich konnte *KEINENEINIZIGEN* haken. #c
Anfangs hab ich vor Schreck zu schnell angeschlagen, dann länger mit dem Anhieb gewartet... kein Chance.
Das war höchst deprimierend. Hab das Teil für Mist erklärt und in die Kiste gepackt, biss ich hier von Begeisterung für den Köder gelesen hab...


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Am besten erst anschlagen, wenn Du den Ruck des Fisches spürst - so wie beim "normalen" Spinnfischen.

Aufgrund des Adrenalingehalts dieser Angelei ist aber genau das alles andere als einfach - da reagiert man beim Aufwallen des Wassers aus Reflex und reißt dem Fisch oft den Köder vor dem Maul weg, obwohl er noch nicht richtig zugepackt hat.

Das ist dann zwar schade, aber auch irgendwie Teil des Spaßes 

Beim Topwater-Angeln kommen oft deutlich mehr Fehlbisse vor als "unter Wasser" - das ist ganz normal.

Auch, weil die Haken bei den Fröschen aus Weedless-Gründen nach oben stehen und zudem noch recht nah anliegen.

Siehs doch mal so: Ohne diese Konstruktion könntest Du an solchen Stellen evtl. gar nicht oder nur deutlich schwieriger angeln.

Da mag man zwar mehr Fehlbisse haben - aber auch gleichzeitig die Chance, im Gegensatz zu anderen Anglern (die solchen Stellen komplett fernbleiben) auch mal einen davon zu verwandeln.

Zudem bekommt man alle Attacken halt live mit - bei "Unterwasser-Ködern" ist das sehr oft nicht der Fall. Was aber nicht heißt, dass "Unterwasser-Köder" vergleichsweise stets erfolgreicher (von Fischseite) angegriffen werden --> man sieht nur nichts davon und meint dann, es tut sich "unterwegs" gar nix (weil eben die visuelle Komponente fehlt).

Will ja gar nicht wissen, wie oft sich Fische durchaus für einen Unterwasser-Köder interessieren und an diesem attackierend vorbeischießen, ohne dass man das geringste davon mitbekommt.


----------



## MeisterFische (29. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Moin Leute habt ihr mal nen Shop wo Ihr die Spro Frösche in den Staaten bestellt? 
Würde mir auch mal gerne welche zulegen...

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Riesenangler (29. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hallo MeisterFische. Ich bestelle meine Frösche immer über Ebay. Dazu stelle ich das Suchraster auf Weltweit. Da werden dir dann schon genug Angebote angezeigt, die den Hinweis mit Artikelstandort USA haben. Mein Laden in dem ich immer einkaufe heißt JBC Outfiters. Der hat alles mögliche an Fröschen da. Auch die Versandkosten halten sich in Grenzen. Leider berechnen die Amis für jeden Artikel extra. Wenn du die Einfuhrabgabenbegrenzung einhältst, dann brauchst du dir auch wegen dem Zoll keinen Kopf machen. Ich weiß es nicht so ganz genau, aber ich glaube die Grenze liegt bei 43 Euro oder so. Und plane ruhig etwas Zeit ein. Bei der Preiswertesten Lieferart, dauert es zwischen 8Tagen bis zu vier Wochen bis du dein Zeug hast. Deshalb bestelle ich mir am liebsten alles im Winter, wo ich eh nicht auf Raubfische angeln kann.:vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (29. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@ Pirschhirsch. Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Ich hatte mal das vergnügen einige Köder in einem Schaubecken testen zu dürfen, das mit Barschen und zwei kleinen Hecht besetzt war (nicht in Deutschland) ungefähr 50-60% aller Attacken gingen daneben. Wo der Angler nichts von mitbekommt, weil er ja über dem Geschehen steht. Bei den Fröschen steigt dann die Quote auf über 80%.


----------



## phirania (29. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich hab mit dem hier Erfolg gehabt..


----------



## Ichamel (29. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da mag man zwar mehr Fehlbisse haben - aber auch gleichzeitig die Chance, im Gegensatz zu anderen Anglern (die solchen Stellen komplett fernbleiben) auch mal einen davon zu verwandeln.


Also wenn du das normal findest, das über 10 Bisse nicht verwandelt werden können, dann hast du ja echt ein dickes Fell.
Auf die 13 anderen Hechte die wir auf Wobbler und Köderfisch in der Zeit Fangen konnten, kamen gerade mal 3 Fehlbisse. 
Ich glaube die Haken des Spro Froschs sitzen einfach zu fest am Gummy und greifen nicht gescheit.
Fängt mit dem echt jemand Hechte mit wesentlich weniger Fehlbissen?
Gibts nen Frosch den ihr als "Anfänger" Frosch empfehlen könnt? Spaß macht das ja schon...


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@Ichamel Ausgehend der Spro Frösche und jedem anderen dieser Bauweise, welche es ja von vielen Namenhaften Herstellern gibt, kommt die relative Höhe Fehlbissquote mit. Dies hat an der Stelle mehrere Unterschiedliche Gründe. 
Wenn man es einmal mit dem Topwaterangeln mit Stickbaits oder Poppern vergleicht entsteht auch dort eine Fehlbissquote aufgrund des Verfehlen des Köders ob es das anstupsen mit dem Maul ist, welches den Köder in die falsche Richtung bewegt oder schlicht und ergreifend das
Komplette verfehlen des Köders. Der Unterschied ist hier aber das man zumeist zwei frei liegende sich auf der Unterseite befindliche Drilling hat. Und nicht desto trotz kann man so nicht jeden Fisch haken. 

Bauartbedingt und den Krautschutz dienlich sind bei den meisten Hollow Body Frogs, siehe das Beispiel des Spros zum einen die Hakenspitze nicht auf der Unterseite des Köders sondern auf der Oberseite. Wobei dadurch natürlich alleine der Weg zum Haken sich vergrößert als bei frei hängenden Drillingen. Zum anderen muss der Fisch egal welcher, wie bei jedem Snagless Köder, herzhaft zubeißen um den Haken frei zu legen. 

Wenn du jetzt mal die sowieso beim Oberflächenangeln entstehende Fehlbissquote mit der aufgrund des nicht zu herzhaften zupackens zusammen nimmst kommst du leider immer zu einer größeren Fehlbissquote als bei "normalen" mit Wobbler und Köderfisch. 

Was kann man gegen die Fehlbissquote tun?
Das mit den weicheren Gummi bist so eine Sache, die gerade bei den Ködern meiner Meinung nach nicht so unterschiedlich ist. Ein anderer Frosch der dir ggf. weniger Probleme machen könnte wäre der schon mehrfach angesprochene Dahlberg Frog, da dieser auf einem völlig anderen Hakenkonzept beruht. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch einmal keine Hollow Bodys zu nehmen sonder Frösche aus "normalen" Gummi. Wie die schon im Thread erwähnten Sizmic, Strike King und noch einige andere. Diese werden wie eine Softjerk einfach Texasrigged aufgezogen, was durch das grundsätzlich weichere Gummi und dem damit auch verbunden Einzelhaken zu einer  geringeren Fehlbissquote führen kann aber nicht muss. 

Einfach nicht den Spaß verderben lassen und man kann halt auch nicht jeden Fisch haben. ;-)


----------



## mLe (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Gebe euch allen soweit recht mit der Fehlbissquote.
Jedoch muss man beim Topwatern einfach darauf eingestellt sein.
Ich gehe auch mit gutem Gefühl nach Hause, wenn ich nur ein paar Attacken auf meinen Köder hatte, jedoch keine verwandeln konnte.
Wer weniger Fehlbisse haben möchte, solle sich einer anderen Methode widmen.
MFG


----------



## Tommes63 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Anfangs hab ich vor Schreck zu schnell angeschlagen, dann länger mit dem Anhieb gewartet... kein Chance.


Probier auch mal kurz vor der Attacke die Augen zu zu machen. Und wenn du den Biß spürst, ANHAUEN und zwar RICHTIG MIT SCHMACKES. Hat bei mir auch mal einen Biß gebracht der warscheinlich nicht gesessen hätte.
Ich finde Anhieb setzen und Köderführung macht sich besser mit nem steifen Gufi-Knüppel.
Selten hol ich meine Frösche aus der Köderkiste, es gibt hier Kraut- und Seerosenfelder, da gibts genug Futter, da zeigen dir die Hechte die kalte Schulter, aber an Tagen wo irgendwie nix läuft is das manchmal der Bringer, und Spaß machts natürlich auch.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Und gerade da punktet der Frosch. Ich habe bisher fast immer irgendeine Attacke in Seerosenfelder oder über Krautfeldern auf meine Frösche gehabt. Das ich mal nichts hatte, ist sehr selten.
 Stimmt Tommes, richtig beim Anschlag durchziehen, nicht Rumschwuchteln sondern das es richtig kracht.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



mLe schrieb:


> Wer weniger Fehlbisse haben möchte, solle sich einer anderen Methode widmen.


Hierbei kann Ich Ihm nur komplett recht geben. Topwaterangelei kann und wird nie eine Angelei mit angehend hundertprozentigerBissausbeute werden. Was ja wie von mir schon einmal oben beschrieben einfach zu viele fehlfaktoren ausmacht. 
was meines erachtens aber auch wichtig, mit dem richtigen Gerät gerade ans Frogfischen ran zu gehen. Eine zu steife Rute ist für mich schon der Tod bei dieser Angelei. 
Ich selber fische eine Medium Heavy Rute mit einem WG bis 1 1/2oz mit einer Medium/Fast bis Fast Aktion. 
Die einem zum einen die Chance gibt den Anschlag voll durchzuziehen, aber auch zum anderen ein wenig dabei nachgiebt um den meist bevorstehenden Kampf unter den Füßen, nicht mit einem Ausschlitzen zu beenden. 
was die scnüte angeht, wirds in dem Bereich für unsere Verhältnisse schon fast extrem ich Fische entweder eine 30lb Fluo oder aber eine mind. 0,20er Geflochtene. Da bei mir die Frösche auch mitten in große Seerosenfelder und auch gern mal mitten ins etwas offenere Schilf gehen. Und da ist in dem Punkt lieber ein bisschen zu dick der Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Ichamel (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Danke für die Tips und Einschätzungen.
Werde noch mal nen anderen Frosch testen und den Spro mit nem Drilling tunen, wenn er nicht mitten ins Schilf muss.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich werfe in dem Zusammenhang mal die von mir oben geäußerte Frage erneut auf, da diese irgendwie unter gegangen ist. 

Hat von euch schon einmal irgendwer den Spro Bronzeye Shad ausprobiert und Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?


----------



## Ichamel (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Das ist das Teil auf das ich ohne Ende Bisse hatte, ohne einen verwerten zu können.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Aha, das ist die Popper-Version. 

Die mag ich nicht, da ich stets zwischen Silent-Fröschen und Lärmködern trenne.

Somit kommt bei mir zuerst immer der "stille" normale Spro-Frosch zum Einsatz, alternativ ein Sizmic.

Wenn damit nix geht, muss ein normaler Popper ran.

Wenn auch damit nix geht, wird ein schneller zu führender Rassel-Stickbait drangehängt.

So steigere ich die Bewegungsintensität und Aufmerksamkeits-Erregung Stück für Stück - ich will keine vorsichtigen Fische im Flachwasser verscheuchen, indem ich sofort zu Anfang mit Krawallis losballere.

Lieber die Action graduell steigern.


----------



## Ichamel (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aha, das ist die Popper-Version.
> 
> Somit kommt bei mir zuerst immer der "stille" normale Spro-Frosch zum Einsatz, alternativ ein Sizmic.


Du fischst also den "nomalen" Spro Frosch, der ja von der Bauart dem Popper vergleichbar ist und hast schon Hechte damit gehakt? Aussteigsrate im Vergleich zu andern Fröschen?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@Ichamel was die aussteigerrate beider Varianten angeht unterscheiden sie sich kaum. Ich mag den Spo Pop Frog auch nicht, weil ich in den fällen in denen Ich zumeiste mit Fröschen fische das poppen kaum erzeugen kann. 
Der einzige Unterscheid zwischen beiden bestand für mich darin, das deiner halt ein Popin Maul hat und der andere nicht, auf das Verhalten des körpers wirkt sich dies nicht wirklich aus und auch die Gummimischung ist keine andere.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Kann ich bestätigen. Aussteigerrate gibt sich nix. Ist halt so bei Weedless-Topwater-Ködern. 

Außer an der Unterdrückung des eigenen Anschlagsreflexes arbeiten und die Haken immer schön scharf halten kann man da nicht viel machen.

Vor allem beim Einstieg ins Topwater-Angeln ist  "Vorbeihauen" ganz normal bzw. eher die Regel.

Dagegen hilft nur Üben.

Unterdessen bietet der "Explosionsspaß" allerbeste Unterhaltung. Schon alleine das macht mir tierisch Bock.


----------



## Riesenangler (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Zu den Ruten. Ich würde hier von mir persönlich ausgehend, widersprechen wollen. Ich hatte erst mit weicheren Ruten angefangen und bin dann auf eine recht steife Rute umgestiegen. Ich hatte beobachtet das wenn man den Anhieb, und der fällt ja bei den Hohlkörperfröschen recht deftig aus, auf größere Entfernung setzten muss, das dann zu viel von der Power des Anschlagens von der Rute geschluckt wird. Das habe ich mit der steiferen Rute so nicht gehabt. Die hat meinen Bumms gut durch gebracht. Erst recht wenn die Schnur unter einem Seerosenblatt hängt. Oder der Fisch inmitten des Feldes beißt.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Es scheinen ja doch sehr unterschiedlich vorlieben für die Rutenwahl zu herschen. 
Ich würde ja mal sagen Fakten auf den Tisch, was Fisch ihr für eine Gerätekombi?


----------



## mLe (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich fische aktuell diese Combo:

Abu Garcia Venerate 2,43cm 10-35gr.
Abu Garcia Revo SX HS
Climax 8Braid 0,20mm ca. 20kg 

Rute ist allerdings erst vor kurzem dazu gekommen.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Bei mir wird in der Regel mit der Kombi mit Fröschen gefischt:

Rute: Quantum Exo EXCF706 (7'0'' Medium Heavy Action Fast Taper 1/4 - 1 1/" oz)
Rolle: Quantum Exo 200HPT
Schnur: Entweder Sufix Castable Fluo in 20lb oder aber Sufix 832 Braid in Camo mit 40lb

Die Camo hat entspricht einem durchmeser von ca. .043mm und die Braif ca. 0,33mm.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Noch eine skurrile Variante von Fröschen.
Da Frösche ja immer Schwarmweise auftreten gibt es auch hierfür eine Variante.  Schwarmfrösche


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Zum Froggen machen IMO schnelle Ruten Sinn.

Mein "Minimalgezuppel" von Blatt zu Blatt wöllt ich nicht mit nem Schwabbelstock praktizieren - da brauch ich direkten Köderkontakt zwecks präziser Steuerung.

Einzige Ausnahme: "Stationär-Froggen" bzw. "Lücken-Vertikaltunken" fast direkt senkrecht unter der Rutenspitze mit fast ganz geschlossener Bremse.

Dazu nehm ich ne semiparabolische 335er Zander-Naturköderrute. 

Die ist dann der einzige Puffer, wenns dabei auf absoluter Nahdistanz beißt - denn mitten im Gemüsesuppenloch heißt es gnadenlos "Hook and Hold".

Auf die paar ganz wenigen Meter Distanz gehts dann auch einigermaßen mit dem Anschlag trotz weicher Rute.

Aber wenn mit Fröschen weiter bzw. richtig geworfen und nicht nur "stationärgezuppelt" wird, muss die Rute bei mir zwecks Kontrolle wie gesagt schnell sein.


----------



## Tommes63 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Meine Rute, kein Brett aber steif genug Nano Cor 1,98m 14-50g

Rolle, bis letztes Jahr Rarenium 3000 Bremse (fast) zu - wurde ersetzt durch Certate 2500

Schnur, bis letztes Jahr Nanofil 7kg - ist mir zu steif und zu rauh, jetzt Daiwa Shinobi Braid 5kg aber noch keine Topwatererfahrung dieses Jahr


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@Tommes63 ich bin Überrascht von der dünnen Schnur die du fischt. Gehst du mit dem Gerät tief ins Cover rein oder fischt du eher auf weiten Krautfeldern?


----------



## Riesenangler (1. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Bisher habe ich recht erfolgreich mit dieser Kombi geangelt. Fox Rage Twitsch-Spinn in 2,15 , durch zweimaliges abbrechen des Spitzenringes eher 1,90, von 7-45 Gramm glaube ich an WG, dazu eine Red Arc der 3000 Größe.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Da seit heute die Hechte hier in Brandenburg wieder offen sind, werde ich gleich noch meine Frösche schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Tommes63 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@Bomber, ich fische damit nur selten und hab nur 3 Frösche, es werden sicher noch mehr.

Wenn, dann auch Wurfweite, schätze 20-25 Meter. Der eine Frosch(weiß den Hersteller nicht mehr) bleibt über den Seerosen, die anderen zwei (Balzer Killerfrog) gehen auch mal unter und kommen daher noch seltener ans Vorfach. Von daher hält sich der Abrieb in Grenzen. Beim Bootsangeln sowieso. Ist auch nur eine gelegentliche Angelmethode für mich. Eigentlich nur 2-3 Seerosenfelder und 2-3 Krautfelder bei denen ichs mal versuche.

Die 7kg Nanofil störte sich da überhaupt nicht dran, die 5kg Shinobi paßt zugegeben nicht wirklich dafür und wird wenn verangelt durch stärkere 8Braid ersetzt. Paar Meter FC will ich dann noch zwischen Stahl und HS machen, aber mit Knoten steh ich eigentlich auf Kriegsfuß. Welcher Knoten rubbelt nicht so in den Rutenringen?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich fische meine Frog Rod ohne ein sehr länger Vorfach. Was auch nicht ging aufgrund der Micro Guides der Exo Ruten. Bei mir kommt da nur noch ein steifes Hechtsicheres Vorfach von 50cm dran.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Zum Froggen im dichten bis sehr dichten Gemüse nehme ich das nicht ummantelte Drennan 7-Strand, mindestens 60 cm lang.

Das ist eine super Pflanzensense, wenns mal tiefer reingeht und der Fisch sich festzusetzen droht.

Schnurtragkraft bei mir mindestens 10 kg.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

So ich war gestern das erste mal in diesem Jahr mit meinem Boot auf dem See und in der Fahrt zwischen dem Wusterwitzer See und dem Wendsee unterwegs gewesen. Ich habe dabei auch einige meiner neueren Froschmodelle getestet. Der Frosch von Kahara ist für mich fürs erste durchgefallen, weil er sehr oft nicht auf dem Bauch landet sondern eher auf dem Rücken. Der Frosch macht auch keine Anstalten sich in die richtige Position zu drehen. Wenn er aber mal richtig rum liegt, dann arbeitet er auch sehr schön. Ich werde ihm aber noch mehrere Chansen geben. Zum Zweiten habe ich einen Frosch von Doiyo getestet. Der hat einen Einzelhaken und ist mit einem kleinen Spinnerblatt ausgerüstet, hat aber dafür keinen Flusen als Beinimitationen. Der Arbeitet auch sehr schön, läuft aber recht schnell mit Wasser voll. Als Dritter im Testfeld kam einer aus Hongkong zum Einsatz. Der war in einem Viererset für zehn Euro zu haben. Ich wollte nur mal eben wissen ob diese Frösche gut laufen. Der hat meine Erwartungen voll erfüllt. Zumindest was Lauf und Spiel angeht. 
Leider habe ich gestern nichts gehabt, auch keinen Attacken, was ich aber dem Wetterwechsel zuschreibe, da wollen unsere Zahnträger halt nicht so, wie ich es gerne hätte.:m


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Neid! Bei uns ist noch warten bis zum ersten Mai angesagt, bevor es los gehen kann,

Was dein rücklings schwimmenden Frosch angeht, mache auf die Unterseite wenn du hast einen Suspendot oder zwei kleine Schrot auf die Haken, das er auf der Unterseite ein leichtes Übergewicht hat. Das Sollte eigentlich das Problem lösen.

Aber klingt schon einmal sehr nett.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Danke für den Tipp. Also zwei Schrote unterkleben. Werde es versuchen.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Musst du mal versuchen und durchprobieren wie viel du brauchst, nicht dass er dir noch zu tief geht.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Wie geschrieben, werde ich morgen gleich austesten. Der Frosch ist eh als Flach tauchender Frosch ausgelegt.#6


----------



## Ichamel (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Als Dritter im Testfeld kam einer aus Hongkong zum Einsatz. Der war in einem Viererset für zehn Euro zu haben.


Magst du vielleicht die Quelle / ein Bild vom Hongkongfrosch Preis geben? Hört sich ja so an, als tauge der was...


----------



## Riesenangler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich schau mal ob ich den noch im Archiv meines Ebaykontos finde. Bild kommt dann morgen mit rein, heute habe ich leider keine Zeit mehr dafür.


----------



## steffen287 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hatte Dienstag den ersten hecht kontakt auf Frosch der Saison biss leider direkt unter der Rutenspitze als ich ihn raushob der Hecht hatte um die 60cm also Standard aber hätte mich gefreut der frosch war von Doiyo Kaeru 55 sehr fängiger frosch er könnte aber ne ganze Ecke größer sein als 70er wäre er Bombe !

Der gleiche hecht biss 30min später nochmal  auf nen stickbait wieder genau unter der Rutenspitze aber voll vorbei !

Hatte an dem tag noch von Illex den Voodoo Frog ausprobiert läuft geil aber die Verarbeitung ist für illex unter aller sau die tauchschaufel ist mit dem gummi verklebt löst sich aber schon nach paar Würfen ist aber nicht schlimm ist über due Achse noch verbunden nur die Fuß frannsen verklemmen sich in dem spalt :-(


----------



## Riesenangler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hallo Steffen. Wenn dir der Frog von Doiyo zu klein ist, dann schau dich doch mal nach dem Großen von Spro um. die haben einen in 90MM im Programm. 
Der ist vielleicht eher dein Fall.
 Zu meinem Problem mit dem Kaharafrosch. Das Problem hat sich erledigt. Es ist wohl das Vorfach gewesen. Ich hatte zuerst ein Titanvorfach verwendet, aber das war wohl etwas zu schwer, so das sich der Frosch beim Wurf immer auf den Rücken gedreht hat. Nun habe ich ein leichteres und weicheres Strenvorfach angebaut und siehe da, der Frosch arbeitet wie er soll.


----------



## steffen287 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Danke für den Tipp aber an dem doiyo frosch find ich die popper Eigenschaft gut das hat der 90er spro frosch nicht :-(


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@steffen287 da hast du dir ja was vor genommen. Die Problematik hierbei ist, nach meinem wissen und kurzer Recherche, habe ich keinen Hollow Body Popp'in Frog mit einer länge von mehr als 3" gefunden.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Moin. Hat denn schon jemand die Frösche von Savage Gear ausprobiert. Und wenn ja, wo habt ihr den oder die her. In Deutschland habe ich sie noch nicht entdeckt, aber in dafür mal wieder in den Staaten. Ich werde mir aber auf jeden fall ein oder auch drei Bestellen.


----------



## Bass Champ (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Wo kauft man denn am Besten solche Topwater Frösche?? Sollten nicht so teuer sein will es erst mal ausprobieren 

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Cooler Thread.

Danke dafür!!!

Auch wenn ich beim lesen der Überschrift zuerst dran dachte, mein Kräuterbutterrezept hier reinzustellen...


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich hab son Dahlberg Frosch weil ich den am realistischsten fand. 

Bis jetzt nie was drauf gefangen. 

Werfe ich stattdessen kurz drauf nen Belly Dog ins Wasser, der verhedert sich im Flug und beim zurück eiern knallt ein Hecht drauf....

Versteh einer die Fische!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Bass Champ schrieb:


> Wo kauft man denn am Besten solche Topwater Frösche?? Sollten nicht so teuer sein will es erst mal ausprobieren
> 
> Danke


Ich habe in einem Geschäft für c.a. 6 - 8€ (nicht mehr genau sicher) einen Frosch empfohlen, präsentiert und gezeigt bekommen. Den habe ich dann am selben Tag ausprobiert und nach 5 Würfen meinen ersten Hecht gelandet.

Das war ein relativ dunkler/bräunlicher Top-Frog mit Fransen anstatt Füßen. 

Habe mir darauf hin einen grünlich recht Froschig aussehenden mit Beinchen geholt und abwechseln sowohl mit diesem als auch den vorherigen gefischt. Da aber noch keinen Biss gehabt. Lediglich ein kleiner Hecht "sprang" durch das Kraut um den Frosch zu attackieren aber hat den Frosch nicht erwischt.

Edit: Google sagt das es der DAIWA D-Frog ist und kostet im Netz c.a. 6€
http://www.kl-angelsport.de/daiwa-d-frog-brown.html


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ja, der Daiwa-Frosch ist ja noch recht neu am Markt. Aber die Aufmachung ist so wie bei fast allen, aber zu relativ fairen Konditionen. Sollte als was werden mit den Hechten. Wie schon geschrieben vom Dahlberg Diver Frog halte ich nicht viel. Der sieht super aus und läuft zumindest für den Angler sehr verführerisch, aber statt hechte zu bringen, Jagd er sie nach meiner Beobachtung eher davon. Dazu ist er in Deutschland eindeutig viel zu Teuer. Tipp, in den Staaten kaufen, wer es denn unbedingt austesten will.:m


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wer ist hier noch so ein begeisterter Angler von Fröschen aller Art.



unser Altarm ist derzeit so dermaßen verkrautet, dass man eigentlich nur noch mit Fröschen angeln kann. Aktuell hab ich einen schwarzen Koppers, die Tage werde ich den mal einsetzen :m

Welche Farbe läuft bei euch?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Welche Farbe läuft bei euch?


Einen grünen(mit orangenem Bauch) und einen braunen habe ich aktuell.

Der braume mit Fransen brachte sofort einen Hecht (den ich vorher auch ausmachen konnte). Der grüne hatte beim Suchen nach Hecht einen aus dem Kraut gelockt. Der Hecht hatte nur verfehlt.

Beide werde ich noch genauer austesten und dann Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

fangt ihr auch Barsche mit Fröschen?


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Bisher noch nicht. Ich muss aber ehrlicherweise zugeben das ich es noch nicht gezielt auf Barsche damit versucht habe. Einen in der richtigen Größe dafür hätte ich ja.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> fangt ihr auch Barsche mit Fröschen?


Das ist allein von der Größe her nicht machbar.
Der Frosch ist so groß das ein Barsch da unmöglich drauf beißen könnte.

Keine Ahnung ob es da auch kleinere Varianten gibt.

Gerade fürs Kraut habe ich mir gerade in einem Geschäft Kraut-Blinker und Softjerk(heißen die so?) zeigen und mitgeben lassen. Mal schauen ob die da taugen.

Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet, dann gehe ich heute Abend noch los.


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

der kleine Koppers ist nur 4,5cm groß, müsste also theoretisch gehen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hast du zufällig einen Link dazu woher man den bekommt?
Habe gerade mal danach gegooglet und der sieht im einem Video genauso aus wie den Frosch, welchen ich habe. Ich dachte jetzt, da ich den beim google gefunden habe, das meiner der DAIWA wäre.

Ich mache mich mal Schlau welchen ich da genau habe.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich habe sogar einen 3,5cm langen Frosch. ´Fragt mich jetzt bloß nicht woher. Ich habe keine Bezugsdaten mehr. Kam aber auf jeden fall aus Hong Kong. Via EBAY.:m


----------



## donak (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@ Riesenangler: Könntest du bitte von dem kleinen Hong Kong Frosch ein Foto machen und posten?


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



> Das ist allein von der Größe her nicht machbar.
> Der Frosch ist so groß das ein Barsch da unmöglich drauf beißen könnte.


So so. Sehr seltsam nur, dass sich größere Barsche durchaus an nem Super Shad Rap vergehen, sich nen Stickbait ab 10 cm reinhauen, 14-cm-Twister fressen oder sich einen eigentlich für Hecht gedachten Handlang-Köfi genehmigen.

Barsch = immer kleiner Köder halte ich gelinde gesagt für Vollblödsinn. Die Teile sind z. T. so größenwahsinnig, dass sie an Ködern hängenbleiben, die fast so groß sind wie sie selbst.

Ich selbst halte überhaupt nix von Mikro-Ködern auf Barsch - schon alleine das dazugehörige UL-Tackle kann ich nicht leiden (wahrscheinlich bin ich für so Spielzeug viel zu grobmotorisch veranlagt).

Ich will Barsche fangen und keine Brut-Bärschlein. Also nix wie ran mit den Klötzen bzw. kräftigen Fröschen :q

Eine dann doch etwas zu mächtige Ausnahme dürfte da z. B. die 8,5" Sizmic Magnum Toad darstellen. Die erschlägt schon beim bzw. per Einschlag den ganzen Barschschwarm auf Ex. Das macht aber nix - denn so kann man quasi gleichzeitig aktiv sowie super frisch auf Großhechte/Waller anfüttern und selbige auch noch fangen


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

So. Ich muss meine Aussage von vorhin korrigieren. Es handelt sich hier um einen 4cm Frosch.



 Das zweite Bild zeigt dann die ganze Hong Kong Bande.


 Bild drei ist dann der neue Frosch von Quantum, der mich noch nicht überzeugen konnte. Dahinter ist einer von Kahara zu sehen.


 Das vierte Bild gibt einmal einen Größenvergleich zwischen dem Vierer, einen Sechser und einem 6,5cm Frosch.


 Und zum Schluss mal kein Frosch aber auch ein Top Water, die Koppers live Target Mouse. Die wird aber wie ein Walk the Dog gefischt.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## donak (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Bei der Hong Kong Bande bin ich überzeugt, die knallt sich auch ein Barsch rein, obwohl ich auch ein paar Frösche habe und noch keinen Fang zu betiteln habe.

Denke ich fische Frösche zu wenig.

Edit:

Obwohl, habe einen richtigen Gummifrosch, den ich mit einem Offset Haken versehen habe und dann mit Bullet Weight gefischt habe. Der hatte nen brachialen Biss gebracht, den man auch deutlich sehen konnte. Landen konnte ich den Hecht allerdings nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

@PirschHirsch:
Mir ist bewusst das Barsche teils an Ködern hängen, die größer als sie selbst sind. Hatte ich auch schon oft. Allerdings ist der Frosch von mir nicht länglich, sondern klobig und fett.

Und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das unser Flussbarsch diesen fetten Frosch in den Mund bekommt. Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, hab aber noch keinen gesehenl


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> @PirschHirsch:
> Mir ist bewusst das Barsche teils an Ködern hängen, die größer als sie selbst sind. Hatte ich auch schon oft. Allerdings ist der Frosch von mir nicht länglich, sondern klobig und fett.
> 
> Und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das unser Flussbarsch diesen fetten Frosch in den Mund bekommt. Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, hab aber noch keinen gesehenl


Hi, 

wie groß warn denn deine größten Barsche die du bisher gefangen hast?Vielleicht warn die einfach zu klein?Für mich sind 10cm und länger normale Ködergrößen zum Barschangeln.Hatte schon häufig auf Köfis um die 15cm Länge mit dicken Drilling Barsche beim Hechtanglen ebenso auf recht große Hechtköder ist nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich und kein Zufall wenn die Barsche eine gute Größe haben.Solch ein Standartfrosch  ist echt kein Problem von der Größe her.Fehlbisse wird man natürlich öfters haben aber das ist ja auch bei Hechten und Fröschen bzw. Oberflächenködern allgemein so.Ich sehe das so großer Köder großer Barsch.Und wer schonmal gute Barsche gefangen hat weiss wie groß deren Maul ist und was die sich alles reinhauen an Ködergrößen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Eben. Meine normalen Barschköder haben darum um die 7-12 cm bzw. 16-25 g Gewicht.

Das ist interessant für große Barsche, aber gleichermaßen auch für Hechte. Drum nur mit Stahl, Geflecht mit mindestens 8 kg Tragkraft und robustem Restkram. 

Im Prinzip angle ich quasi mit Zandergerät auf Barsch und habe dabei auch noch eine gewisse Hechtserve (Ruten-WG geht bis 55 g). Finde ich sehr universell - man kann quasi alle drei Arten theoretisch gleichzeitig fangen, das ist sehr spannend und immer für ne coole Überraschung gut. Ich freu mich über alle drei davon gleich.

Leichteren Kram setze ich so gut wie nie ein (z. B. auch so gut wie nie Spinner unter Größe 4 oder Effzetts unter 16 g, zumeist den 22er). 

Einziger Grund für Leichteres wäre für mich ein hechtloser Forellenbach. Da aber momentan kein Zugang zu einem solchen, solcherlei Anschaffung unnötig (bzw. in qualitativ hochwertigerem Maße, in ruten-superbillig bereits vorhanden - aber superbillig, da vorhanden, dass halt vorhanden).

Aber auch dann würde ich mir keinen UL-Kram ziehen, sondern ne richtig aggressive und gummitaugliche Bachrute mit um die 30 g WG, darauf ne abriebsoptimierte 23er bis 25er Mono (je nach Hindernisaufkommen) und ne 2000er Rolle.

Denn wenn die 65er-Forelle unterm Wurzelgewurstel kommt, heißts der anständig was entgegensetzen. 

Da will ich dann kein leicht durchrubbelbares Superdünngeflecht - die Wurfweiten an so nem Bächlein sind sowieso recht minimal, Wobbler kann man gut abtreiben lassen usw. Und auf 5 bis 10 m merkt man da auch mit ner dehnungsarmen Mono noch genug, wenn die Rute entsprechende Rückmeldung bietet.

Man braucht auch kein extra FC-Vorfach oder sonstigen Zwischenschaltkram - Wobbler kann man direkt am kleinen Snap am Hauptschnurende fischen. Eventuell sogar direkt mit nem Rapala-Knoten (wenn es einem denn das separate Geknote bei jedem Köderwechsel wert ist) - unauffälliger gehts dann wirklich nimmer.

Spinner und Blinker brauchen dann halt noch nen direkt an ihnen angebrachten Wirbel. Aber ansonsten ist das dann super getarnt. IMO ideal für nen waschechten Forellenbach (ohne Hechte!) und voll monsterforellentauglich.

Und - um aufs Thema zurückzukommen - auch an nem Forellenbach würde ich Frösche in geeignetem Format (da dann halt kleine) unbedingt mal ausprobieren, falls die Originale lokal ansässig sein sollten. Auch ins Maul ner 65er-Forelle passt so allerhand rein.


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

hier ist mein Frosch mit 4.5cm Länge. Mit Tauchschaufel ist der Chubby etwas länger, ist aber nicht ganz so voluminös wie der Frosch. Mit 7g müsste sich der Frosch auch gut werfen lassen und der passt ins Barschmaul rein, auf jeden Fall |supergri


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Die sehen doch beide ganz lecker aus. Jetzt mal aus der Barschsicht gesprochen.#h


----------



## Birger83 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Habt ihr mittlerweile nochmal was auf Frösche gefangen? Ich hab das mehrfach probiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Dazu muss ich aber gestehen, dass unser Vereinsteich momentan von Brutfischen nur so wimmelt und ich auch auf Spinnerbaits, Gummi, Wobbler und klassisches Blech keine Bisse zu verzeichnen hatte...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. August 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

In letzter Zeit nicht mehr, bin allerdings auch kaum noch an den Gewässern unterwegs gewesen, wo es Sinn macht aufgrund der Verkrautung.
Und wenn, dann hatte nichts gebissen.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. August 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich kann mich dem Biberfell nur anschließen.  Auch bei uns ist alles sehr verkrautet wo man sinnvoll mit Fröschen angeln könnte. Wenn du mit dem Boot auch nur in die Nähe der verdächtigen Stellen kommst, hast du gleich Krautsalat am Propeller. Außerdem ist es den Hechten und Barschen hier bei uns zur Zeit scheinbar einfach zu Warm. Seit Wochen habe ich schon nichts mehr vernünftiges an den Haken bekommen und wenn doch, dann war es eher ein Zufalls oder Mitleidsbiss.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. August 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Seit Wochen habe ich schon nichts mehr vernünftiges an den Haken bekommen und wenn doch, dann war es eher ein Zufalls oder Mitleidsbiss.


Hier läuft es seit ein paar Tagen endlich wieder.
Da habe ich aber mehr Erfolg mit Crankbaits gehabt, ist aber natürlich ein ganz anderes Gebiet.


----------



## olli81 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Befische unseren stark vekrauteten vereinsweiher seit zwei wochen mit Fröschen.  
Hab leider keinen biss verwerten können, hab aber jedesmal ein paar wirklich gute bisse drauf bekommen


----------



## Pat82 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Habe letztes Jahr viel mit dem Diver Frog von Topwater Productions gefischt und hatte leider nicht einen einzigen Biss darauf. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir dennoch einen Spro Bronzeeye zugelegt. Mal schauen was darauf noch geht.


----------



## Latao (29. August 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Habe gestern einen schönen Rapfenbiss auf einen Orangenen Frosch bekommen....(Marke unbekannt, in der Bucht geschossen). Nach dem Dritten Anlauf blieb der Fisch hängen, stieg aber leider 1m vor dem Kescher wieder aus. Die Bisse auf die Frösche sind so Adrenalin-pushend, Wahnsinn. War danach ganz schön tattrig


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Das klingt echt spannend, hätte nicht gedacht das man damit auch Rapfen bekommen kann. Sollte ich ggf. mal probieren, habe immer mal wieder Rapfen gesichtet aber bisher noch nicht bewusst gefischt.

Welche größe hatte dein Frosch? Hast du ein Foto davon?


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. August 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



> Diver Frog von Topwater Productions


Kleine Korrektur: Der ist von Dahlberg/River2Sea, TWP importiert den nur.

Ich werd mir speziell für meine Welsspinne irgendwann noch den fetten Sizmic Magnum Toad ziehen (der wiegt um die 100 g) - da freu ich mich schon auf den terminierend klatschenden Brutalo-Einschlag an der Wasseroberfläche


----------



## Latao (1. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das klingt echt spannend, hätte nicht gedacht das man damit auch Rapfen bekommen kann. Sollte ich ggf. mal probieren, habe immer mal wieder Rapfen gesichtet aber bisher noch nicht bewusst gefischt.
> 
> Welche größe hatte dein Frosch? Hast du ein Foto davon?



 Habe verschiedene Größen. Dieser war 55mm mit 13 Gramm, Foto müsste ich machen (am liebsten mit Fisch dran, aber das Glück hatte ich leider noch nicht #t) Schätze der Link ist hier verboten, schicke dir den aber gerne per PN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich hab mich als Fliesswasserangler an Gewässern mit wenig Frisch noch nie so richtig mit dieser Materie beschäftigt.

Wenn man das hier aber so durchliest, kriegt man Lust zum Probieren, das muss ich sagen (vielleicht doch mal Tageskarte an nem See holen?)

Danke für diesen Tröt.....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Latao schrieb:


> Habe verschiedene Größen. Dieser war 55mm mit 13 Gramm, Foto müsste ich machen (am liebsten mit Fisch dran, aber das Glück hatte ich leider noch nicht #t) Schätze der Link ist hier verboten, schicke dir den aber gerne per PN.


Gerne. Möchte mir demnächst eh noch mal einen kleineren Frosch holen. Gestern habe ich noch ein Bein von meinem Frosch verloren und alle füllen sich mittlerweile zu sehr mit Wasser, da zu oft drauf gebissen wurde oder aber harte Strukturen es aufgerissen haben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man das hier aber so durchliest, kriegt man Lust zum Probieren, das muss ich sagen (vielleicht doch mal Tageskarte an nem See holen?)


Es ist schon ein Adrenalin-Erlebnis wenn man das erste mal einen Hecht aus dem Wasser springen oder an der Oberfläche den Köder schnappen sieht. :m Kein Vergleich zu alternativen Ködern. Aber die Fehlbisse sind oft, wie ich mittlerweile feststellen musste. 
Wenn du ein Fluss oder See hast, wo du viel Seerosen und Kraut hast, da wäre der perfekt. Schön auf die Seerosen werfe und drüber ziehen (bzw. hüpfen) oder eben an den Seerosen vorbei. So lange da einer steht (und am besten Frösche vorkommen) beißt der höchstwahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Latao (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

So gestern nochmal mit meinen Fröschen an einem Baggersee losgezogen. Es steckt der Wurm drin. Einen Biss (Hecht ca.50cm) der mal kurz den Kopf geschüttelt hat, und weg war. Und einen Nachläufer (30-40cm) der direkt vor meinen Füssen an einem kleinen Strand stehen blieb und dann abgedreht ist. 
 Sie wollen einfach nicht hängen bleiben


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Die Fehlerbiss Quote muss man eben dazu rechnen.
Mein Glück war damals, das der erste Hecht direkt Bombenfest gesessen hat. Danach habe ich aber nur noch Fehlbisse gehabt. Und das waren nicht wenige. (Aber ich wusste wo der Hecht war und die Attacke war auch grandios)


----------



## Riesenangler (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Stimmt. 80% Fehlerquote sind es bei mir auch. Und bloß keine weiche Rute verwenden. Ich habe es mit weichen Ruten versucht und eben auch mit Harten. Und mit den Weichen fast alle verloren, weil eben doch auch eine Menge an Anschlagsenergie verloren geht. Was  mit den härteren Ruten eben so nicht der Fall ist, weil die eben dem Wumms des Anglers besser an den Köder und damit an den Fisch übertragen. Aber wenn der Fisch den Köder nur halbherzig nimmt oder man beim Anwinken  doch ein wenig zu sanft durchgezogen hat, dann mach der nur den Schnabel auf und weg ist er. Auch geht die Froschzeit nun langsam zu ende. Ich denke mal noch zwei-drei Wochen und dann wars das für diese Saison.


----------



## mLe (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Um die Fehlerquote ein wenig zu verringern, guckt euch einfach mal an, wie die Amerikaner mit den Fröschen angeln. Teilweise mit meiner Meinung nach sehr weichen Ruten. Der Anschlag ist entscheidend. Viele sind dabei viel zu vorsichtig oder schlagen zu früh an.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Da hast du Recht und doch auch wieder nicht so ganz. Bei den Amis wird mit Fröschen eher gezielt Black Bass und Big Mouth  gefischt. Die haben ein eher weiches Maul, wo man mit weichen Ruten auch gut Klarkommt, weil sich die Köder eben entsprechend leicht im Maul verhaken. Das trifft aber auf unsere Hechte so nicht zu. Die haben ja doch eher eine zahnbewährte Panzerplatte als Maul. Da brauchst du dann aber dann doch eine eher harte Rute um genügend Bumms ins Ziel zu bringen. Ich habe mir mal Amiruten und Rolle genauer anschauen können. Und das sind durch die Bank weg alles Lämmerschwänze und die Rollen sind für uns als Europäer doch auch eher Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bei denen sind aber eben auch die Barsche der Sportfisch nummer eins . Pikes oder Muskys wie sie im Amiland auch heißen, sind doch eher Nebensache und mehr lästiger Beifang als wie Sportfische.


----------



## Bordelaise (20. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht und doch auch wieder nicht so ganz. Bei den Amis wird mit Fröschen eher gezielt Black Bass und Big Mouth  gefischt. Die haben ein eher weiches Maul, wo man mit weichen Ruten auch gut Klarkommt, weil sich die Köder eben entsprechend leicht im Maul verhaken. Das trifft aber auf unsere Hechte so nicht zu. Die haben ja doch eher eine zahnbewährte Panzerplatte als Maul. Da brauchst du dann aber dann doch eine eher harte Rute um genügend Bumms ins Ziel zu bringen. Ich habe mir mal Amiruten und Rolle genauer anschauen können. Und das sind durch die Bank weg alles Lämmerschwänze und die Rollen sind für uns als Europäer doch auch eher Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bei denen sind aber eben auch die Barsche der Sportfisch nummer eins . Pikes oder Muskys wie sie im Amiland auch heißen, sind doch eher Nebensache und mehr lästiger Beifang als wie Sportfische.



kurze Klugscheißinfo:
pike = Hecht = esox lucius
musky oder eigentlich Muskellunge = esox masquinongy

2 verschiedene Arten. Letztere werden etwas größer und sind etwas variabler in der Färbung.

-Ian


----------



## Riesenangler (20. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Danke für die Info. Ich dachte immer das es sich dabei um die selbe Art handelt, aber nur um zwei verschiedene Bezeichnungen.


----------



## mLe (22. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Dann schau dir einmal bei Youtube an, wie sie den Northern Pike(unser Hecht) mit Fröschern beangeln. Wie gesagt, für den Anschlag wird richtig ausgeholt, was ich so bei uns noch nie gesehen habe. Wird zumindest einen Teil der Fehlerquote ausmachen.


----------



## Birger83 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

OK, ihr macht mir Mut, es doch noch weiter zu versuchen. Sollten die nächsten tage hier ähnlich warm bleiben wie die letzten, dann geht es nochmal mit Fröschen auf die Jagd nach Meister Esox. Den Tipp mit der harten Rute werde ich aufnehmen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hab heute den fetten Sizmic Magnum Toad im Ersteinsatz mit meiner Welsspinne hergeprügelt.

Hab allgemein nix gefangen heute, aber das Teil macht richtig Bock - produziert epochale Klatsch-Einschläge und läuft auch in der Kräutersuppe komplett hängerfrei.

Und: Für nen eigentlich unaerodynamischen Zweihammerhaxn-Lappen dieser Größe und Breite fliegt es am 0,40er-Geflecht nicht mal so schlecht. 

Habe kein Bellyweight montiert (nur den mitgelieferten 12/0er Offset), wollte das Naturverhalten des Teils ausprobieren. 

Sinkt auch relativ langsam ab, kann man bei Bedarf auch recht lahm fischen. Funzt aber auch beim Oberflächensurfen genauso gut wie die kleineren Versionen (die ich bereits schon ne Weile am Start habe).

Bleibt auf jeden Fall in meiner Großlatschenbox, das ist ein Spaß


----------



## Riesenangler (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Kannst mal nen Bild einstellen? Bitte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Schau mal hier bei dem Link, in der Mitte siehst Du den Magnum Toad (das grüne Teil mit den Hammerfüßen und dem weißen Bauch, nicht das schwarz-orangene weiter oben) quasi im direkten Größenvergleich zu nem Durchschnittshecht:

http://www.metersnoeken.nl/visdagverslagen/528

Der Typ da fischt den mit Jigkopf und Stinger, ich hab den wie gesagt weedless am Offset ohne Bebleiung benutzt.

Hab das Vieh grade mal ausgemessen: Es ist 22 cm lang (Kopfspitze bis Hammerfuß-Sohle) und am Hintern direkt vorm Beinansatz rund 5 cm breit. Gewicht irgendwas um 90 bis 95 g ohne Haken oder sonstiges Gedönse.

Mit montiertem 12/0er Offset plus daran von mir extra montiertem Oval-Sprengring in welstauglicher Stärke kommt er auf 103 g.

Hier siehst Du auch den mitgelieferten Haken, der hat vorne ne Spirale zum Reindrehen:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/85-Magnum-Toad


----------



## Riesenangler (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Muss ja abgehen wie der Teufel, wenn sich selbst Brassen drauf stürzen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. September 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Nee, der gehakte Brassen da hängt wie gesagt an nem anderen Köder - kein Plan, wie dieses orange-schwarze Teil heißt (das hat ja auch keine Hammerfüße).

Der Toad ist grünlich-weiß und in der Mitte bzw. weiter unten zu sehen.


----------



## Heinzer (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Moin, wollte mal fragen welche Köderführung ihr bei den Fröschen bevorzugt. Langsam zupfen oder schnell, so das es platscht und spritzt, also ähnlich wie bei einem Popper.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Also ich mache immer so zwei- drei oder vier kurze Schläge mit der Rute. Nur so das der Frosch abwippt und dabei ein wenig nach vorn geht. Nicht das der gleich einen Meter weit fliegt. Dann mache ich eine Pause vo biszu 20 Sekunden und dann das gleiche spiel von vorn, bis du den Frosch eingeholt hast. Manchmal wippe ich de Frosch auch nur mal kurz  an ohne ihn zu Bewegen. Eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## Heinzer (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*








@ Riesenangler 

Danke für den Tip mit den Ruhephasen. Hat sich gelohnt, hab heut `nen 89er aus der Gose Elbe geholt.:m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Na das ist doch mal ordentlich, Petri zu dem schönen Fisch :m


----------



## Heinzer (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Danke|wavey:


----------



## wallerwoller (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Moin...
kenn den schon einer von euch?


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ne. Noch nie gesehen. Sieht Interessant aus.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich habe mir den kleinsten Doiyo-frosch bestellt. Wirklich sehr filigran! Endlich was Hängerfreies für die Barschflitsche!


----------



## Birger83 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

So, dann will ich den alten Thread vom letzten Jahr nochmal rausholen.

Wie war denn eure Ausbeute dieses Jahr mit Fröschen? Bei mir ging leider rein gar nichts auf den Frosch. Werde aber am Ball bleiben und weiter mein Glück versuchen, gerade bei Seerosenfeldern, Krautfeldern etc.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. September 2015)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den kleinsten Doiyo-frosch bestellt. Wirklich sehr filigran! Endlich was Hängerfreies für die Barschflitsche!



Update:  der kleine Doiyo funktioniert nicht. Das Material ist zu dick und die Barsche schaffen es nicht den Gummikörper einzudrücken, um die Haken "scharf" zu machen.


----------



## vermesser (2. September 2015)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich bin verwundert, dass ihr mit den Dingern fangt. Bei "meinen" Seerosenfeldern fängt alles, was wenigtens einige Zentimeter tief durch die Lücken des Krauts geht. Alles oben drauf wird ignoriert oder man sieht einen Schwall, weil man was verscheucht hat...egal ob Popper oder Frosch...hmm. Ich mach das entweder verkehrt oder das geht nicht überall.


----------



## J&J Fishing (2. September 2015)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

ich benutze den Frosch von River 2 Sea, den kann man auch poppen lassen. Bei den Fröschen von Spro usw. hat man meiner Meinung nach zu viele Fehlbisse#q


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Die besten Bisse hatte ich diese Saison auf die Savegear Frösche mit "lebensechten" Beinen, allerdings war die Bissausbeute leicht bescheiden.

Für nächstes Jahr setze ich verstärkt auf den neuen Savagear Frosch mit den 2 Spinnerblättern anstatt Gummibeinen.

an den fröschen stört mich eigentlich nur, dass die bissausbeute mit dem einzelhaken nicht die beste ist - doppelhaken wäre meiner meinung nach besser und 1 biss und erstmal frosch kleben nervt auch

ganz gut lief auch der deps basirisky, allerdings ist der in deutschland echt schlecht zu bekommen - könnte ja mal jemand ändern...


----------



## relgna01 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich habe von Lurenatic 3 verschieden Lunkerhunt Pocket Frog's, habe noch nichts mit gefangen, bin eigentlich auch noch nicht richtig dazu gekommen, aber es macht viel Spass die Kameraden durchs Wasser zu ziehen und machen auch einen guten realistischen Eindruck.


----------



## Birger83 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Hat dieses Jahr von euch schon jemand was auf nen Frosch gefangen? Ich wollte demnächst endlich mal wieder los. Ich denke gerade gegen Abend an den Seerosenfeldern könnte was gehen.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich komme dank meines Jobs mittlerweile kaum noch zum Angeln. Habe zwar auch freie Tage unter der Woche, aber xie brauche ich zur Erholung. Nächst Woche habe ich Urlaub. Dann sollten sich die Hechte warm anziehen, denn die Fösche kommen.


----------



## Birger83 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Alle Jahre wieder: ich werde Ende der Woche mal abends losziehen oder morgens ganz früh die beliebten spots anlaufen. Läuft bei euch was auf die Frösche bisher? 

Welche Rute könnt ihr empfehlen? Bzw. mit welcher Aktion habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich habe keine Baitcaster, daher kommt nur normale Spinne und Stationärrolle in Frage. Aber da habe ich etwas Auswahl. 

Würde mich über Feedback freuen, 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ne Baitcaster brauchst du nicht. Aber eine knüppelharte schnelle Rute sollte es sein. Wenn du vom Boot aus angeln solltest, dann nicht mehr als 2,20 Meter. Länger ist vom Boot aus einfach nur hinderlich. Erst anschlagen, wenn du den Fisch deutlich in der Rute spürst. Und dann nicht rumschwuchteln, sondern so deftig wie es geht anwinken.


----------



## Birger83 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

So, endlich war es soweit. Am Mittwochabend hatte ich meinen ersten Froschbiss im Seerosenfeld. Habe wahrscheinlich zu früh angeschlagen, nach ungefähr fünf Sekunden war der Drill vorbei und der Frosch kam wieder nach oben. Hat aber mega Laune gemacht!


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Sag ich doch. Macht richtig Laune und auch süchtig.
Und das du den Fisch verlierst ist völlig normal. Ich bekomme vielleicht zwei von zehn.


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Der Froschtrööt.*

Ich mag die Frösche die früher bei den Banjo Lure Paketen dabei waren. Wenn der Haken analog dem Boilieangeln mit einer Metallspirale in den Köder gedreht wird hat man ein ganz gute Bissausbeute. Muss man nicht anhauen, nur die Schnur straff ziehen.

Hab den Köder dieser Art aber noch nicht mit dem Gummiband  im Kraut gefischt. Will also nur sagen- nach der Art angeködert sind die Bisse viel besser verwertbar...

Gruß


----------

